# Hand Wheel Shuffle



## lpeedin (Jul 3, 2016)

In this video I do a little hand wheel fabrication and a lot of hand swapping. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 3, 2016)

Very nice video, and including a clear description of how a screw jack is used. When you need one, you need one!


----------

